# UKBFF SOUTH COAST 2009



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

The UKBFF SOUTH COAST 2009 will take place on 26th April at Portsmouth Guildhall. This years guest star will be Toney Freeman Who Just Placed 5th In The Olympia

I wanted to go to the 2008 one but never got there

Is anyone from UK Muscle competing next year?


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

I plan to do this one in the classics...went to the show last year and it was a great show!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I am going.

Also prepping 2 guys for it


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Waheed_Akhtar said:


> I plan to do this one in the classics...went to the show last year and it was a great show!


We might be on stage together depnding on money and diet


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

I'll be there.. day before my Birthday so feel free to bring treats for me!

always a great show


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

Golden Man said:


> We might be on stage together depnding on money and diet


Sounds good, will be cool if you do as it would be nice to be able to chat to somebody in the run up to it, share advice etc :thumbup1:


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

Kool 

Il be there to, not competing but just to watch the show :thumbup1:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I'll be there checkin out the competition!! lol


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

i will prob be there, checking it all out and prob scaring myself ****less watching and thinking about May!! hahahahaha


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

I'll be there watching as its a great show, will be doing this show the year after 2010.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

clarkey said:


> I'll be there watching as its a great show, will be doing this show the year after 2010.


i probably will do aswell mate! as my warm up the Nabba qualifier!


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

yep sure will :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i'll be there again!

not competing though sadly


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

DB said:


> i probably will do aswell mate! as my warm up the Nabba qualifier!


wicked mate...Toms doing as well. Should all be bigger and badder by then


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

fingers crossed i will be their not competing. Its a good day out


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

clarkey said:


> wicked mate...Toms doing as well. Should all be bigger and badder by then


quality!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Like Tom, I'll be there with 2 guys I am prepping next year. One in the Classic and one in the u90's Inters.

Always a great show, always a great guest poser and always tickets!!!

It's all good

J


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

supercell said:


> Like Tom, I'll be there with 2 guys I am prepping next year. One in the Classic and one in the u90's Inters. is that the same FATTY that didnt make the weight last time at pompy
> 
> Always a great show, always a great guest poser and always tickets!!!
> 
> ...


 :thumb:


----------



## Bobbytrickster (Jan 2, 2006)

I'll be there with James L prepping me, can't bloody wait, bring on the dieting


----------



## EDG301 (Oct 18, 2005)

Will be there, is 3 days after my bday!


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Typical :cursing:Sun 26th April NABBA West Area Exeter

Sun 26th April UKBFF South Coast Portsmouth :cursing:

Portsmouth show later than normal:ban:


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Bobbytrickster said:


> I'll be there with James L prepping me, can't bloody wait, bring on the dieting


Likewise mate

What class you doing??

Dave


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm 99% sure I'll be doing the 2010 Junior category


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

Waheed_Akhtar said:


> I plan to do this one in the classics...went to the show last year and it was a great show!


i hope to make the classics my first show to, but im in australia all of feb so depends wot i look like!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

have competed at one south coast and attended another, cracking show IMO..... will be off work that week so definately going, considering competing it depends how my training goes dont want to jump back in too soon


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

So it could be me smithy and goldenman competing in the classics..should be a good un!


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

what are the classes?


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

Waheed_Akhtar said:


> So it could be me smithy and goldenman competing in the classics..should be a good un!


and me, maybe


----------



## martinmcg (Jun 30, 2007)

i will be there , its a very good show, and was my comeback show in 2007 , top day out:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

Do it Pompyman, full on UKM line up lol


----------



## Bobbytrickster (Jan 2, 2006)

> Likewise mate
> 
> What class you doing??
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave I will be doing the classics mate. First ever show, can't wait for January and the start of the diet. What class you going for mate


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Bobbytrickster said:


> Hi Dave I will be doing the classics mate. First ever show, can't wait for January and the start of the diet. What class you going for mate


Exactly the same as you by all accounts, first show too.........Looks like some damn good competition if all theses guys on here enter the classics!

Dave


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Make that 2 in the Classics and 1 in the Inters u90 class!!

J


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

supercell said:


> Make that 2 in the Classics and 1 in the Inters u90 class!!
> 
> J


And if you're still game with what we spoke about in PM agessssss ago...

1 in the Juniors too


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

I might be up there


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

Golden Man said:


> We might be on stage together depnding on money and diet


And I'll be doing the classics, guided as ever by Mr Blackman, should be a good line up, took 3rd last year, firing for 1st place this year though guys.

:thumb:


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

Me last year in Classics at South Coast show and during my prep, weighed in at 79kg last year, plan on weighing in around 81-82kg this year, which is right on my weight limit for my height, looks like a good show this year, my condition is going to have to be ultra dry if im gonna stand toe to toe with you Golden man!


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

i will be there to watch. hopefully be able to catch up with the guys on here


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

bulkaholic said:


> Nice to hear your there Jamie as I may need my a55 tanning.......again:lol: :lol: :lol:


LOL no worries mate, anything you need give me a shout mate!

I start my training again today with my sights on bulking until May/June time to try and add the last few Kilos on before my diet for the British! Gonna try and get to most UKBFF shows this year and keep an eye on the competition, judging by the second qualifier (Stars) its gonna be a tough class this year, the guy who took 1st there looked awesome - his routine was amazing!

:beer:


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I'll be there to watch and size up my comp for when I qualifier mid year. woop woop!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Oh and I'll be doing the classics this year so watch your ass Jamie... Literally PMSL x


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Its ok mate, i'll be on stage at 90Kgs so I'll just stand in front of your little ass then no one will see you....78kgs is it? xxxx


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

PMSL! Man with your baboon as no-one will be seen.. Keep talking mate.. weight means nothing x MOUHAHAH


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Haha yeah yeah, this is gonna be fun! Call me tonight dude for a catch up, just done my plan for the next few months!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Can't tonight buddy but will give u a tinkle tomorrow for sure! evening time. Drop me a text if its no good..

I will be working with Mr James L this year and we are aiming for his pro card winning conditioning. woop woop!


----------



## jonnyregan10 (Jan 6, 2009)

any1 competeing in may in the northwest under 21ns


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

hi buddy,

my prep has started getting ready for the show, its been 3 years since i competed last at the show as a middle weight. this time i'm back as a light heavy weight.

this is a great show, i've been there every year for the last 4 years.

see you there and give me a cheer when i'm on stage.. always great to hear support when your on that stage. i cant wait.

I've been posting a journal and will be posting some pics soon.. :thumbup1:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm MAY do this show too i have decided, its the week before my planned one so if im looking good then i will do both since they are only a week apart!


----------



## Judah (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm gonna be doing the UKBFF Portsmouth comp,i can't wait,have not done a show since oct 2007,where i let my self down. not dis tyme U100kg class for me. who else gonna be doin my class?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Judah said:


> I'm gonna be doing the UKBFF Portsmouth comp,i can't wait,have not done a show since oct 2007,where i let my self down. not dis tyme U100kg class for me. who else gonna be doin my class?


ahh I met u at the stars in 07 back stage and the herc a week before dude! long time no see


----------



## Judah (Sep 4, 2008)

DB said:


> ahh I met u at the stars in 07 back stage and the herc a week before dude! long time no see


hiya u cool,u got it mixed up 2006 it was,long tyme no c! im lookin 4ward to April 26th. I read u hurt urself,how did dat happen?


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

Judah said:


> I'm gonna be doing the UKBFF Portsmouth comp,i can't wait,have not done a show since oct 2007,where i let my self down. not dis tyme U100kg class for me. who else gonna be doin my class?


F*ck me Judah! Seen you on stage and in the beef loads. Mate you are awesome, you made a hell of a bang on your first show and your first year of competing, your physique is awesome, welcome to the board buddy!


----------



## Judah (Sep 4, 2008)

LeanShredded said:


> F*ck me Judah! Seen you on stage and in the beef loads. Mate you are awesome, you made a hell of a bang on your first show and your first year of competing, your physique is awesome, welcome to the board buddy!


Yeah thanks 4 da comment,my first year (2006) was a good 1! as i said i messed up in 2007,mind was nt rite plus personal problems. wen April 26th cums it wud b year n ahalf off stage since en i knw ave got better,just ave to get da diet rite. So r u gonna do ne Shows dis years?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Judah said:


> hiya u cool,u got it mixed up 2006 it was,long tyme no c! im lookin 4ward to April 26th. I read u hurt urself,how did dat happen?


Ahh i meant to write 06.. ignore me lol

Yeah mate slipped 2 discs in my lower back causing nasty sciatica and weakness in my left leg.. healing now slowly but surely mate! the hospital reckons its mainly wear and tear then one final little thing made it start bulging onto the nerves..sucks ass mate

actually thought u'd be at Portsmouth in my class last year as it goes! expected u to come out of nowhere and turn up!

I'll be there this year watching mate,so look forward to seeing you.

will be back on stage nextyear at the Nabba SE class 1. :beer:


----------



## Judah (Sep 4, 2008)

DB said:


> Ahh i meant to write 06.. ignore me lol
> 
> Yeah mate slipped 2 discs in my lower back causing nasty sciatica and weakness in my left leg.. healing now slowly but surely mate! the hospital reckons its mainly wear and tear then one final little thing made it start bulging onto the nerves..sucks ass mate
> 
> ...


OK i hope u dne heal bk fast,hw comes u dnt do UKBFF U100kg Class? dat 1 super pic. how much do u weigh off-season n on-season?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Judah said:


> OK i hope u dne heal bk fast,hw comes u dnt do UKBFF U100kg Class? dat 1 super pic. how much do u weigh off-season n on-season?


in my avatar pic i am 99kg at the brits dude.. i'm abit tall for the 100kg class unfortunately.. i need to be 110kg on stage to be filled out i think... i'm 5ft 11 so if I did the U100kg class i'm pretty sure i'd get raped but shorter guys with far more mass...

I was about 90kg at the stars of 2mrw in 06..

I think u'll do seriously well in the 100kg class mate


----------



## Judah (Sep 4, 2008)

DB said:


> in my avatar pic i am 99kg at the brits dude.. i'm abit tall for the 100kg class unfortunately.. i need to be 110kg on stage to be filled out i think... i'm 5ft 11 so if I did the U100kg class i'm pretty sure i'd get raped but shorter guys with far more mass...
> 
> I was about 90kg at the stars of 2mrw in 06..
> 
> I think u'll do seriously well in the 100kg class mate


Yeah it seem like u ave put on sum mass, ur kinda tall im only 5ft 9. i hope i dnt get mass out in dat Heavy weight class. i hope i cum in at 95kg rite nw im 112kg.

da last tyme u saw me i was 14stone n i was nt dat ripped,i luk bigger en i am.

i got my Legs up to 30 inch un-pumped arms reach 20 inch n half pumped,lol. im tryin my best to get big legs.


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

yup yupp juniorsss


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

holy sh.y, for a junior that is a great size.... great lats


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Judah said:


> Yeah it seem like u ave put on sum mass, ur kinda tall im only 5ft 9. i hope i dnt get mass out in dat Heavy weight class. i hope i cum in at 95kg rite nw im 112kg.
> 
> da last tyme u saw me i was 14stone n i was nt dat ripped,i luk bigger en i am.
> 
> i got my Legs up to 30 inch un-pumped arms reach 20 inch n half pumped,lol. im tryin my best to get big legs.


some good stats there mat.. u'll do well in that class no doubt!

u got any recent pics?


----------



## Judah (Sep 4, 2008)

DB said:


> some good stats there mat.. u'll do well in that class no doubt!
> 
> u got any recent pics?


Nar only my main pic on here really,im gonna start my diet dis week i mite ave to take pic through out my diet. How much Cardio do u do wen ur getting ready in aweek? Well wish my stats were better. Whom do u think will do gud in my weight class?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Judah said:


> Nar only my main pic on here really,im gonna start my diet dis week i mite ave to take pic through out my diet. How much Cardio do u do wen ur getting ready in aweek? Well wish my stats were better. Whom do u think will do gud in my weight class?


Haroldas will be one of the men to beat i think.. as will Barney as he is stepping up next year.. plus shed loads of the heavyweights who will drop a few KG to come down the the u100

serge being one of them i think?

I was doing 45mins am and 30 mins pm then stepped it up to 2 hours a day in the last 3 weeks or so..

brutal :lol:


----------



## Judah (Sep 4, 2008)

DB said:


> Haroldas will be one of the men to beat i think.. as will Barney as he is stepping up next year.. plus shed loads of the heavyweights who will drop a few KG to come down the the u100
> 
> serge being one of them i think?
> 
> ...


Yea dat Haroldas dude luk hench still lol,yo it sounds like ur lukin to kill ur self wid da Cardio,well i am gonna have to kill da cardio aswell. i only use 2 do 40mins aday.

dere a Ukbff show in leicester on the 20 april aswell?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Judah said:


> Yea dat Haroldas dude luk hench still lol,yo it sounds like ur lukin to kill ur self wid da Cardio,well i am gonna have to kill da cardio aswell. i only use 2 do 40mins aday.
> 
> dere a Ukbff show in leicester on the 20 april aswell?


PLEASE

write in english


----------



## Judah (Sep 4, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> PLEASE
> 
> write in english


 ok sorry,I'm too use to texting shorthand slang. :thumbup1:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Judah said:


> Yea dat Haroldas dude luk hench still lol,yo it sounds like ur lukin to kill ur self wid da Cardio,well i am gonna have to kill da cardio aswell. i only use 2 do 40mins aday.
> 
> dere a Ukbff show in leicester on the 20 april aswell?


not sure about Leicester mate?

Yeah Haroldas only weighed 91kg at the Brits apparently so he has a fair bit to play with in that class!


----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)

I will be there as well


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

Anyone in contact with Haroldas or know how he's progressing?

Shame he didn't come in bang on at the Brits as I reckon he could have done great.


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

Anyone in contact with Haroldas or know how he's progressing?

Shame he didn't come in bang on at the Brits as I reckon he could have done great.


----------



## j1mshere (Jul 7, 2008)

I will be there doing the classics. Good load of competition me thinks


----------



## Flexboy23 (Jan 11, 2009)

Ill be there 

Looking forward to giving it my best shot in the Inter's U80's along with one of my best friends who will most likely be competing in the O90's Inter's and who i believe Tom is currently prepping...


----------



## Judah (Sep 4, 2008)

Change of plans gonna b do the Intremid over 90s,hope-fully i will get my 1st invite to brits,lets see what happens on the 26th april.


----------



## 50kg (Sep 1, 2007)

Judah said:


> Change of plans gonna b do the Intremid over 90s,hope-fully i will get my 1st invite to brits,lets see what happens on the 26th april.


How many years have you been competing for now Judah? (regardless of wether it was with another federation)

Do you not think you are good enough to compete in a weight class?

Just want your opinion on why you would want to do the inters and not the u100kg class? Do you not think you good enough

I think you are good enough to do the u100kg.


----------



## daz8 (Mar 22, 2007)

I hopefully be there competing in the classic class


----------



## Judah (Sep 4, 2008)

50kg said:


> How many years have you been competing for now Judah? (regardless of wether it was with another federation)
> 
> Do you not think you are good enough to compete in a weight class?
> 
> ...


well i started competing in 2006 and i ave nearly had 1 n ahalf years off. i wanted to do da u100kg,i got adviced to do the inters. i was not plannin for the inters,but lets c wot happens .


----------



## bbkam (Jun 23, 2008)

Will be at the show this watching, live only round the croner from it as im at uni there!!! Last years one was too gd, hopefully will be competeing next year in the jr class!!!


----------



## Judah (Sep 4, 2008)

6 weeks left i better fix up n get ripped,lol.


----------



## bbkam (Jun 23, 2008)

Brv, ur looking huge, and u look right on track for 6 weeks out, any leg shots? All i can say is ur chest needs a bit more thickness, and u'd be perfect brv!!! Gd luck with all the prep!!! See u at the show!!!


----------



## Judah (Sep 4, 2008)

bbkam said:


> Brv, ur looking huge, and u look right on track for 6 weeks out, any leg shots? All i can say is ur chest needs a bit more thickness, and u'd be perfect brv!!! Gd luck with all the prep!!! See u at the show!!!


Well i will put up a leg shot up by tomorrow if the pic dnt cum out crap like always,by the way my Legs (29inches) r my best body part plus my triceps.thanks for the comment.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I've edited your post so the pics show mate.


----------



## Judah (Sep 4, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> I've edited your post so the pics show mate.


Thanks for that.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

DB said:


> Looking good Judah!
> 
> I remember your wheels for a few years ago when we competed and they were decent back then so can imagine they are looking damn good once again!
> 
> See you on the 26th mate and best of luck!


Was that when he beat you? :tongue:

Looking BIG mate, nice one, good luck!


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Looks like im going. Be nice to meet you guys :thumb:


----------



## pgr13 (Dec 27, 2005)

should be there too. looks like it will be busy!


----------



## Judah (Sep 4, 2008)

DB said:


> na he was in the inters and didnt qualify for the brits


 You lot give me jokes,wel im lookin to come in at my best ever ,i hope im gud anuff to reach the brits,well i will c u all on the 26th April.


----------



## Judah (Sep 4, 2008)

DB said:


> Looking good Judah!
> 
> I remember your wheels for a few years ago when we competed and they were decent back then so can imagine they are looking damn good once again!
> 
> See you on the 26th mate and best of luck!


 Yeah my legs were only 26 inch then, my fav body part,just went to come in ripped n full.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Judah said:


> You lot give me jokes,wel im lookin to come in at my best ever ,i hope im gud anuff to reach the brits,well i will c u all on the 26th April.


Sure you'll do fine mate, keep up the hard work for the next 5 weeks, I'll cheer you on bro :thumbup1:


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow Judah you have awesome triceps!! How old are you if you dont mind me asking?

I'll be attending this with 1 or possibly 2 of my mates. First show I've ever attended and really looking forward to it all, just watching mind haha.


----------



## Judah (Sep 4, 2008)

Haimer said:


> Wow Judah you have awesome triceps!! How old are you if you dont mind me asking?
> 
> I'll be attending this with 1 or possibly 2 of my mates. First show I've ever attended and really looking forward to it all, just watching mind haha.


Thanks for your comment,Im 26 years old ,i know my triceps aint normal still,trizilla homie,see at the show,safe.


----------



## Judah (Sep 4, 2008)

Show tyme in 13 days can't wait, inter over 90kg here i come.


----------



## Bobbytrickster (Jan 2, 2006)

Can't wait, I'm counting down the days....and then I can eat lol


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Bobbytrickster said:


> Can't wait, I'm counting down the days....and then I can eat lol


amen to tht


----------



## EDG301 (Oct 18, 2005)

I may compete in the juniors ,depending what date it is next year. Will be 21 on 23rd of april so lets hope its before then`!!!!!


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

dan ellis said:


> I may compete in the juniors ,depending what date it is next year. Will be 21 on 23rd of april so lets hope its before then`!!!!!


wil be the last sunday of april, so prob the 27th next year


----------



## EDG301 (Oct 18, 2005)

NOOOOOOooooooooooooooo!!!!lol, bollocks. It is under 21's yeah? or 21 and under?


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

dan ellis said:


> NOOOOOOooooooooooooooo!!!!lol, bollocks. It is under 21's yeah? or 21 and under?


under 21, if it was 21 and under id do it next year too


----------



## EDG301 (Oct 18, 2005)

XJPX said:


> under 21, if it was 21 and under id do it next year too


What are your plans after your 21 in regards to competing? I guess work your way up, but will be up against the big boys..?


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

dan ellis said:


> What are your plans after your 21 in regards to competing? I guess work your way up, but will be up against the big boys..?


gonna get thru this year first and see what happens


----------



## thebull1436114614 (Mar 17, 2009)

how long away from the show can u enter? and do u have to be a member for a period of time before u can do a show?


----------

